

Ask HN: Why are there no YC companies funded by Founders Fund? - howcome

Is there a reason why Founders Fund has not invested in any YC companies?
======
answerly
Frogmetrics (YC S08) received investment from Founders Fund. Not sure if there
are other examples.

------
lzw
No inside knowledge, so this is speculation, but it appears that YC focuses
more on "lean" startups, while founders fund seems to tend to invest in
companies with larger capital requirements.

